# Boring Head For 8520



## JPigg55 (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm looking to purchase a boring head for use on my 8520.
Anyone using one on theirs that they're happy with ?
Are there any available in MT2 arbor with counter balance option ?


----------



## 34_40 (Mar 5, 2016)

I got my setup from Enco.  Basically choose the arbor you need and the head threads on.  
It was an import but it works well for the few things I've done.  (from memory) it has 3 holes along the bottom and one on each end to fit the tools in.  It gives you plenty of choices for size(s) of bore.
A friend of mine saw it and was impressed with the features for the price, and he's a 40 year professional machinist.  If you'd like or need info, call out and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Terrywerm (Mar 5, 2016)

I've got the same one from Enco. It is a 2" model and uses boring bars with a 1/2" shank. Here is a list of what I bought along with the price I paid back in January. In some way the 3" model would have been nice, but it uses 3/4" shank boring bars and if I remember correctly there is not an MT2 shank available for the 3" model.

  Model No ---- Description ------------------------------------------------------------ Price each
  220-1500 ---- 2" W/1/2 RND HOLE OFFSET BORING HEAD --------------- $66.33 
  505-7062 ---- 7/8-20 ADAP 3/8-16 2MT MT THREADED DRAW BAR ---- $23.37 
  375-1202 ---- 9/PC EB 1/2"SHK C2 CARBIDE BORING BAR SET -------- $51.65 

It works just fine and is capable of handling the tasks I need it for. I also made a dead center that fits in it so that I can use it as an offset in the lathe tailstock for those quick and dirty tapers. When using it in the tailstock, it is necessary to put a 3/8" cap screw in the drawbar end of the MT2 shank so that it will self eject when the tailstock is retracted.


----------



## JPigg55 (Mar 5, 2016)

Do you have any vibration issues with larger diameter boring ?


----------



## Terrywerm (Mar 5, 2016)

No, but when cutting a larger diameter a heavy feed can cause the drive belt to slip, stalling the spindle. As for vibration, if it becomes a problem, simply slow down the spindle to an acceptable speed. There are ideal cutting speeds for each material, but you can often cut slower with equal results.


----------



## JPigg55 (Mar 17, 2016)

I bought this off eBay, showed up today. Looks like new.
I'll have to order a MT2 drawbar adapter for it as the shaft that came with it is too large for my mill.
Came with the 3 inserts and he tossed in the 4 carbide boring bars as well.
Not a bad deal for $135.


----------



## 34_40 (Mar 17, 2016)

SWEET!  looks like a nice setup.  What's that collet?  8?


----------



## JPigg55 (Mar 18, 2016)

Not sure, a lot bigger than my mill will take for sure.
I'll take a look see if any markings on it.


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 19, 2016)

I think that 34_40 meant "R8".


----------



## 34_40 (Mar 19, 2016)

Yes, sorry...  R8


----------



## JPigg55 (Mar 20, 2016)

Turns out the shaft was 3/4" so had to order a replacement.
Problem now is get it out.
Are these standard thread or left hand thread ?
It's snug so don't want to break it trying to get it out, especially trying to unthread it the wrong way.
Figure I'd hit it with hot air to try to loosen it.
Any other suggestions ???


----------



## jocat54 (Mar 20, 2016)

Should be regular right hand thread.
I would try holding the 3/4" shaft in a bench vise and put a bar in the boring head and give it a SOFT rap with soft hammer.

On edit: I would just try tapping the bar (for leverage) with my hand first.


----------



## JPigg55 (Mar 20, 2016)

Tried that, no go, it's on there pretty snug.
Figured I'd better check which thread it had before going harder.
I was pretty sure it would be regular right hand threads.
Figure I'll hit it with a little heat from my hot air soldering station see if that will loosen it up.


----------



## Andre (Mar 20, 2016)

Removed, I was mistaken


----------



## JPigg55 (Mar 26, 2016)

Well, got the old shaft out. Turns out it whoever put in on used lock-tite.
New MT2 shaft in and ready to go.


----------



## 34_40 (Mar 27, 2016)

Have you tried it out yet?

Loc-tite may be a good idea..  hadn't considered it before.  To get mine back into the tool box - I break it down each time.
I'd have to readjust some things but it might be better to keep it assembled?  idk...


----------



## JPigg55 (Mar 27, 2016)

Didn't have time to try it out yet.
I'd ordered a MT2 taper shaft from ENCO, even with the head on it fits in the plastic box the shaft came in so I'm storing it there.
I may lock-tie mine again as it comes loose easy on the new shaft.
I did put in a boring bar and spin it in the mill.


----------



## 34_40 (Apr 26, 2016)

I ran across this thread and was curious if you ever got a chance to try out the boring head?


----------



## JPigg55 (Apr 26, 2016)

Not yet, but soon.
Neighbor needs a new bearing block for brush mower PTO shaft.
Ordered material today and will need to bore out for bearing.
I'll p0st some pics when I get to it.


----------



## 34_40 (May 2, 2016)

I'll try to be patient..


----------



## COPE 19 (May 3, 2016)

I also have one of these from Enco and have used it for years boring small engines, mostly in kart racing. Works great in the aluminum cylinders as well as the steel sleeve blocks


----------

